# how to make a WOW sever



## coomanhot (Aug 9, 2006)

hey i need to know how to make a WOW sever can some one plz help me and THX


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Welcome to TSG! 

I have given you your own thread.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That is some pretty complex stuff you are looking at. Is that legal?


----------

